# Leaking Hydraulic Fluid Indicator



## Maddie-the-Mahindra (Aug 9, 2021)

I have an '05 3510 HST. There is a hydraulic fluid indicator window in the rear of the tractor. Its weeping out of the bottom of the window, anyone run into this and what was the fix? Does this window remove from the outside? I'm disinclined to open up the entire thing to deal with the leak from the inside, but getting tired of losing fluid here and making a mess everywhere. 










Any help would sure be appreciated!


----------



## Maddie-the-Mahindra (Aug 9, 2021)

May have found a solution to my own problem: Hyd Oil Level Sight Glass

That model of tractor uses the same oil level indicator window my tractor does. That poster fixed the issue by parking pointing downhill, raising & curling the front bucket and the just sliding the window out. He then cleaned and RTV'd (oil safe RTV) the window and slid it back in. After letting it cure it was good-to-go with no more leaks. 

I'll try the same procedure this evening. Would be great to have that leak buttoned up so I can move on to the next one....


----------

